# And the Contestants for the Mr and Mrs Transformer Challenge is!.....



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 5, 2013)

*The following members will be going head to head in the Supreme Shreddedness Mrs Transformer Challenge

SheriV - *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...former-challenge-enter-now-4.html#post3185282* 

Mrsheavyiron - *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...former-challenge-enter-now-5.html#post3185909
*
The following members will be going Head to Head to Head in the Supreme Shreddedness Mr Transformer Challenge

*
*KILLEROFSAINTS* - http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...former-challenge-enter-now-3.html#post3185082
*
heavyiron *- http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...former-challenge-enter-now-5.html#post3185856

*joe 2013* - http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...former-challenge-enter-now-5.html#post3186003

*The following members will be going Head to Head to Head in the Bolo Bulk Mr Transformer Challenge

bushmaster - *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...former-challenge-enter-now-3.html#post3184858*

BlueJayMuscle - *EliteBodyTuneup.com & World-Pharma Present the Mr Transformer Challenge! Enter Now! - Page 2
*
OfficerFarva - *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...former-challenge-enter-now-9.html#post3187228*


The above members will be going head to head to head in the category selected for 10 weeks in an attempt to take the first ever Mr or Mrs Transformer Challenge for their goal class.

Please email me at John@EliteBodyTuneup.com with what 5 vials from WP you would like to have sent to you to aide you in your quest for the title.  Please include your order as well as shipping address.

Female Contestants will be receiving - 100 Anavar, 100 Proviron, 100 T3 Tabs - Possibly some clen. 

Good luck everyone! If anyone has any questions, or concerns regarding the contest, feel free to PM or Email me. I will also send a message to each of you explaining what I am looking for in this challenge. 

*





*

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...esent-mr-transformer-challenge-enter-now.html​


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 5, 2013)

ah fuck...gonna get my ass kicked


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2013)

I may do this one almost natty....


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 5, 2013)

I got KOS, SHeri and Bushmaster any takers?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 5, 2013)

yeah fukin right...you shoulda done it


----------



## SheriV (Dec 5, 2013)

nope KOS youre gonna be my cuttin buddy in this one


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 5, 2013)

Im doing a real show in 7 months it wouldnt work for me. Good luck to all the contestants


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 5, 2013)

Kinda did have that fight poster feel to it.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Swfl (Dec 5, 2013)

KOS I'm rooting for ya! 
Ladies I have no one I'm rooting for- best of luck to you both.
Bulkers, I didn't see any of you so good luck!

Kos I'm really rooting for you. This is your time to shine and win. Crush it,


----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 5, 2013)

Congrats guys and girls!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 5, 2013)

Swfl said:


> KOS I'm rooting for ya!
> Ladies I have no one I'm rooting for- best of luck to you both.
> Bulkers, I didn't see any of you so good luck!
> 
> Kos I'm really rooting for you. This is your time to shine and win. Crush it,


thnx i guess...i got serious anxiety about it


----------



## Swfl (Dec 5, 2013)

Have WP send u some xanies too and get on with it


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 5, 2013)

KOS keep your head in the game and take this challenge seriously. I can send you a diet to follow. Your body goes where your mind tells it to.


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 5, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Im doing a real show in 7 months it wouldnt work for me. Good luck to all the contestants



I am too!  Bulk for 10 weeks. Cruise for 6 weeks then hit the gas for 12 weeks.


----------



## plazmic (Dec 5, 2013)

Good luck guys, I'm looking forward to following and cheering on!

Though, I didn't realize this was a masters division only contest


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 5, 2013)

it would also be somewhat of a conflict of interests.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 5, 2013)

I am 100 percent certain that one day KOS is going to get sliced and diced. And hes gonna have pics everywhere. And suddenly were all going to be fat asses.
Kinda hoping that day is in 10 weeks.

Seriously though I rooting for you big fella!

Good luck to all contestants!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 5, 2013)

lol...im like 238 right now...few kids t the gym heavier than me now ...and they got arms


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol...im like 238 right now...few kids t the gym heavier than me now ...and they got arms


So am I


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 5, 2013)

that is funny


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 5, 2013)

So am I.


----------



## joe 2013 (Dec 5, 2013)

thanks guys for this opportunity , i'll give my best !


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 5, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> So am I.


 you mean heavier than me?
yeah but a few years ago i was a few hundred pounds...thats the change


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 5, 2013)

joe 2013 said:


> thanks guys for this opportunity , i'll give my best !


take it easy pops


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 5, 2013)

hey what are the dates


----------



## joe 2013 (Dec 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> take it easy pops


 no way young man....


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 5, 2013)

*congratulation to all!

Now guys go get some good food!  no more junk food.. and yes no alco! *


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Dec 6, 2013)

Congrats! I'll be following your transformations!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2013)

What a great line up! Hard to pick a winner but I sure am glad KOS is in there 

Gotta say BIG props to OSL and WP for getting this up and running 

Looks like IMF is going to be a REAL bodybuilding forum for at least 10 weeks!


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you mean heavier than me?
> yeah but a few years ago i was a few hundred pounds...thats the change



No I meant we are around the same weight.


----------



## gamma (Dec 6, 2013)

I am sure somebody will be panhandling their products through out. Lol good luck ladies and gentlemen this should be nice challenge.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 6, 2013)

Congrats to all, will be following....


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 6, 2013)

crawfBigG said:


> Congrats to all, will be following....



Sup big man?


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 6, 2013)

What's up... found my way to yet another fine forum... liking this one more everyday.


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 6, 2013)

crawfBigG said:


> What's up... found my way to yet another fine forum... liking this one more everyday.



Yes this one is at the top of my list so far. Nice to see more people migrating here.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 6, 2013)

*world-pharma.org do best to make members here happy!!! This is my gift after almost 4 years stay with ironmagazine forums! *


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Dec 6, 2013)

Decided to come check in on this forum.. Haven't been on since may I think. 

Very excited to be a part of this contest! It's on farva and bush.


----------



## s2h (Dec 6, 2013)

10 weeks of this is gonna be like 10 weeks of visits to the VA for hemorrhoids...i better get my vyvance script renewed...


----------



## s2h (Dec 6, 2013)

i was gonna go with HI..but since he is cutting on slim fast and CLA i'm not sure...pretty sure Bush will be a force in the bulk..well as long as he mows that blanket off...gotta think Joe will be a force in the cut..he has been cutting like this since Lee surrender at Appomattox...so exp will pay off..

But good luck to all!!!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 6, 2013)

*i wait addys,etc,so i can ship guys..*


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Dec 6, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *i wait addys,etc,so i can ship guys..*



I'm still waiting to hear from OSL to confirm my supplies for the contest. 

Also, does anybody know if the pictures that we already posted are considered our before pictures??


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 6, 2013)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> I'm still waiting to hear from OSL to confirm my supplies for the contest.
> 
> Also, does anybody know if the pictures that we already posted are considered our before pictures??



Will be confirming with everyone shortly. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 6, 2013)

oldschoollifter said:


> will be confirming with everyone shortly.
> 
> Sent from my samsung-sm-n900a using tapatalk




*
cool..nest to get me list for all together so i can ship it asap!*


----------



## s2h (Dec 7, 2013)

Is the ball rolling WP?...got some bulkers and cutters ready to go....I'm ready to give my crafty feedback..


----------



## Vision (Dec 7, 2013)

great contest... this should be very exciting to keep tabs on...give it hell boys/girls and congrats!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm down 7 lbs in the last two days....glycogen depletion here we come.

fuckin bring it.


----------



## joe 2013 (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm ready to go guys , this is gonna be a though 10-weeks challenge....my motivation and drive will push me through !


----------



## JR. (Dec 8, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> So am I


Me too!!!!!! 238 this weight would be kick ass if I was 5'8 but im 6'4!


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Dec 8, 2013)

So it started already technically? 

Any updates OSL?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 8, 2013)

not yet technically.

Once yalls orders are received, then the 10 weeks will start and logs to coincide. 

Ill have an email going out soon regarding the little details. Just have been very backed up.

Orders have been processed however.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2013)

joe 2013 said:


> I'm ready to go guys , this is gonna be a though 10-weeks challenge....my motivation and drive will push me through !


Lets see a current pic of you.

Thanks!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 8, 2013)

*orders of first 5 members sent....wait for 3 more...*


----------



## joe 2013 (Dec 8, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Lets see a current pic of you.
> 
> Thanks!


this the pic taken the 1 december :





i'll try to take some more pics tomorrow morning at my gym


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 8, 2013)

you already got seperation in the quads


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2013)

joe 2013 said:


> this the pic taken the 1 december :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, be cool to see your abs.

Thanks!


----------



## joe 2013 (Dec 8, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you already got seperation in the quads


my legs are the first to cut , but i must admit that i bust my ass in the gym everytime i hit quads and hams ( i train them on separate days ) . Last week i  did squat 315 for 20 reps... my legs are still sore from it . My personal best is 405x10 reps


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2013)

joe 2013 said:


> my legs are the first to cut , but i must admit that i bust my ass in the gym everytime i hit quads and hams ( i train them on separate days ) . Last week i did squat 315 for 20 reps... my legs are still sore from it . My personal best is 405x10 reps



20 reps is hard core on squats. I don't have the cardio capacity at the moment to do widow makers.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2013)

Here's my journal in case anyone wants to follow the madness.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...ilings-heavyiron-training-20.html#post3187103


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 8, 2013)

"madness"?


----------



## joe 2013 (Dec 8, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> 20 reps is hard core on squats. I don't have the cardio capacity at the moment to do widow makers.


yeah i know what you mean...squatting 20 reps with 3 plates is much harder than doin' 10 reps with 4 plates . I also like doing heavy leg press for high reps


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 9, 2013)

Quick update. 244.6lbs today and belt is getting looser. Today is a day off and a higher fat/lower carb day.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 9, 2013)

The 10 week official mark will start when you receive your gear. 

Once you receive your goodies, go ahead and start your training journals in the wp section. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 9, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> The 10 week official mark will start when you receive your gear.
> 
> Once you receive your goodies, go ahead and start your training journals in the wp section.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk



Are they on the way OSL?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 9, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> Are they on the way OSL?



Yes sir. Enroute. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## joe 2013 (Dec 9, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> The 10 week official mark will start when you receive your gear.
> 
> Once you receive your goodies, go ahead and start your training journals in the wp section.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Just a question man....what is the wp section ?


----------



## SheriV (Dec 9, 2013)

world pharma's forum


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 9, 2013)

anything with mike is awesome^^


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 9, 2013)

*only wait for kos...all other gifts are on way already...*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 9, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> Are they on the way OSL?



*YES!  its all sent..only for kos i wait ...*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 9, 2013)

joe 2013 said:


> Just a question man....what is the wp section ?



*i am sure you will receive first..*


----------



## joe 2013 (Dec 9, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *i am sure you will receive first..*


I'll let you know as soon as i receive it . Want to say ? big THANK YOU for sponsoring this competition....you're a stand up guy !


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm ready to see bush, blue, and farv go full bolo up in here.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Dec 10, 2013)

Same here! Can't wait for those wp goodies


----------



## plazmic (Dec 10, 2013)

Just remember contestants... win or lose... you'll never be this awesome: GRUNTING AT THE GYM PRANK - YouTube


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 10, 2013)

Come visit my journal in WP's sub forum.

Thanks!

WP sponsored transformation challenge~heavyiron


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 11, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> thnx i guess...i got serious anxiety about it




You got this bro!


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 11, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *only wait for kos...all other gifts are on way already...*



You guys are a great source!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 11, 2013)

lol


yea right...thanx tho


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 11, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> 20 reps is hard core on squats. I don't have the cardio capacity at the moment to do widow makers.



nope i had a buddy ask me how come you can only squat 405 like 12 times but you can do 495 8 times... I told him try breathing with over 400 lbs on your back and let me know how long you last


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Dec 13, 2013)

Any contestants get their wp goods yet?


----------



## SheriV (Dec 13, 2013)

dear lord I think they were sent out on like < edited> a few days ago no? so no, and I didn't expect to yet...why you get yours?


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Dec 13, 2013)

SheriV said:


> dear lord I think they were sent out on like < edited> a few days ago no? so no, and I didn't expect to yet...why you get yours?



Nope. Just checking up though. Wp's TA has been exceptional to me in the past. So who knows haha 

I'm just antsy to get started with the contest


----------



## SheriV (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh I've started and so has heavy 

I started with my diet and some of my own stash...Im also intending on throwing some of blueprints stuff into this mix


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Dec 13, 2013)

SheriV said:


> Oh I've started and so has heavy
> 
> I started with my diet and some of my own stash...Im also intending on throwing some of blueprints stuff into this mix



I was under the impression the 10 weeks started when we got the goodies lol. Well then...


----------



## SheriV (Dec 13, 2013)

well it does officially


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 13, 2013)

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/w...ed-transformation-challenge-mrsheavyiron.html*


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 17, 2013)

I will start mine today or tomorrow. Need some motivation to stick to any form of plan.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 17, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> I will start mine today or tomorrow. Need some motivation to stick to any form of plan.



cool,great ,include gear pics..post some diet food pics so we see what you eat.


----------



## s2h (Dec 17, 2013)

WP has ponied up for several contests over the last few months...AP is a quality brand...big props..show some props in return and visit his shop for your needs...


----------



## sneedham (Dec 17, 2013)

I can vouch for that as well now.. Good products...

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 17, 2013)

s2h said:


> WP has ponied up for several contests over the last few months...AP is a quality brand...big props..show some props in return and visit his shop for your needs...



I run ap nearly exclusively. Have been on It for over 2 years. WP and AP make a mean combo 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## joe 2013 (Dec 17, 2013)

s2h said:


> WP has ponied up for several contests over the last few months...AP is a quality brand...big props..show some props in return and visit his shop for your needs...


^^^^this . i'm goin' to place an order ....my way of saying thanks to WP , he's a stand-up guy !


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 18, 2014)

*Come on over to the World-pharma section and encourage all the challengers!


*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/world-pharma/191792-kos-transformation-log.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/world-pharma/191724-sherivs-wp-transformation-challenge-log.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/w...sored-transformation-challenge-heavyiron.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/w...ed-transformation-challenge-mrsheavyiron.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/w...ored-transformation-challenge-joe-2013-a.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/w...ored-transformation-challenge-bushmaster.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/w...s-no-excuses-transformation-sponsored-wp.html


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 21, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> *Come on over to the World-pharma section and encourage all the challengers!
> 
> 
> *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/world-pharma/191792-kos-transformation-log.html
> ...



Thank you Heavyiron!  I have been completed destroyed with my day to day work, I've lost a bit of steam with the contest. 

It is really shaping up great, and will be an epic ending, with a final VOTE!! 

Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 1, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> *Come on over to the World-pharma section and encourage all the challengers!
> 
> 
> *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/world-pharma/191792-kos-transformation-log.html
> ...




Bump!


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Feb 1, 2014)

Don't forget my log over at ASF


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 1, 2014)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> Don't forget my log over at ASF



*guy please pm me...*


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 1, 2014)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> Don't forget my log over at ASF


http://anabolicsteroidforums.com/showthread.php/15930-WP-and-EBT-Mr-Transformer-BULK-Log


----------



## SheriV (Feb 1, 2014)

WP has pretty much saved my life...and possibly the lives of others with the xanax he sent to all of us contestants 

its kept my diet on track and kept me from murdering people these last few nights.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2014)

not my fault


----------

